# How can i port the call recording feature from MIUI>CM7?



## (.Y.) (Aug 29, 2011)

How can i port the call recording feature from MIUI>CM7?

I know how to use adb and all. I just don't know where the files are that allow you to record calls


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Why? It never worked anyway.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Please leave dev threads for releases


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

MIUI recording phone calls doesn't work......YET.


----------

